# co2 for salt water tanks



## ktm123 (Nov 11, 2008)

hello im new here and just wondering what will a co2 system do for a salt water tank. I use one for my planted tank now just wondering what will happen


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

ktm505 said:


> hello im new here and just wondering what will a co2 system do for a salt water tank. I use one for my planted tank now just wondering what will happen


Unless its used with a calcium reactor, Co2 will just cause your PH and KH to bounce around uncontrollably... If its used with a calcium reactor and PH probe, they are great, when adjusted properly it will maintain a constant CA level, as well as KH and PH

What kind of salt tank do you have? Calcium reactors are only necessary for high demanding reef tanks, 2 part additives are used by most....


----------



## ktm123 (Nov 11, 2008)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> hello im new here and just wondering what will a co2 system do for a salt water tank. I use one for my planted tank now just wondering what will happen


Unless its used with a calcium reactor, Co2 will just cause your PH and KH to bounce around uncontrollably... If its used with a calcium reactor and PH probe, they are great, when adjusted properly it will maintain a constant CA level, as well as KH and PH

What kind of salt tank do you have? Calcium reactors are only necessary for high demanding reef tanks, 2 part additives are used by most....
[/quote]

no salt water tank yet but geting the stuff i need for a reef tank is there a way i can have a lot of fish in my reef tank and what will happen if i put a fillter in to. i heard you cant use one in a reef tank thank


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Well it all depends on what size tank we are talking here, in the saltwater general discussion you should be able to find lots of help... theres everything from Nanos (smaller tanks around 10-20 gallons) to large reefs and lots of discussion about equipment in the equipment forum...

to start a basic salt tank you will need

Tank, salt mix, RO/DI water source
Live rock 
Live Sand
Skimmer (or extra live rock on a smaller tank)
A filtration system (sump, or modified HOB can work on small tanks)
Powerheads for water movment
Test kits are a plus

My advice is you read as much as possible before you jump in, it makes the journey less painfull on your wallet


----------

